
ParaSail Programming Language: parallel programming language - based2
http://parasail-lang.org/
======
azhenley
Funny that this lands on the front page. I still check the blog regularly
(just yesterday!) even though there hasn't been a post in over a year. And now
there is a new post! [http://parasail-programming-
language.blogspot.com/2019/02/re...](http://parasail-programming-
language.blogspot.com/2019/02/release-80-of-parasail-interpreter.html)

I was starting to think the language was dead.

~~~
pjmlp
I used to check the discussion groups every now and then.

They were a bit more lively.

------
fake-name
Actual link:
[https://adacore.github.io/ParaSail/](https://adacore.github.io/ParaSail/)

Current link is a page that has a frame pointing to the actual website.
uMatrix blocks it, because it blocks cross-site frames by default.

------
dang
There's also a paper about this at
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1902.00525v1](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1902.00525v1) (via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19121968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19121968),
which we marked as a dupe).

------
lucas_membrane
I tried to get the released 8.zip file:

drive.google.com refused to connect

Too popular? AdaCore maintains ParaSail; why using google instead of Ada Web
Server?

------
erezsh
What an odd choice, for a terse language with modern syntactic sugar to use
"end func Sum_Of_Squares"

~~~
pmontra
Yep, and also if then, case of, end if... Hopefully an editor can color out
the less relevant keywords and maybe autotype them.

It's strange that the home page of a parallel language doesn't give an example
of parallel code. Check [https://elixir-lang.org/](https://elixir-lang.org/)
instead.

Does anybody use ParaSail here? What are its pros and cons?

~~~
oblio
> it's strange that the home page of a parallel language doesn't give an
> example of parallel code

Read the page again :)

Func Sum_Of_Squares(N : Int) -> Int is

    
    
      //  Built-in and inherently parallel map-reduce
    
      //  Initial value is enclosed with angle brackets
    
      return (for I in 1 .. N => <0> + I ** 2)
    

end func Sum_Of_Squares

~~~
pmontra
Thanks! Invisible parallel code is a good idea. Less code to write.

------
imglorp
Made me think of SAIL - Stanford AI Language. The wiki doesn't mention another
huge body of SAIL code, which was used by VLSI Technology for IC routing and
placement. They got bought by Phillips, and maybe that stuff is still running,
who knows.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAIL_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAIL_\(programming_language\))

------
jpgvm
The syntax seems a bit old school for my liking but otherwise seems nice.
Interesting to see where this goes.

~~~
azhenley
The project started 9.5 years ago.

------
asimpletune
Having built in pre/post conditions is pretty nice.

~~~
johnisgood
You might want to look into Ada and SPARK. It allows constraint-based
programming, formal verification to verify your program's correctness, and so
on.

[https://www.adacore.com/about-spark](https://www.adacore.com/about-spark)

[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ada_Programming/Contract_Based...](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ada_Programming/Contract_Based_Programming)

[https://www.adacore.com/gems/gem-31](https://www.adacore.com/gems/gem-31)

[https://www.adacore.com/uploads/books/pdf/AdaCore-Tech-
Cyber...](https://www.adacore.com/uploads/books/pdf/AdaCore-Tech-Cyber-
Security-web.pdf)

On top of that, Ada was designed with parallel programming in mind as well, so
there are language constructs built in to make your job easier.

------
pmontra
Please fix the CSS: I have to scroll horizontally every single line. I stopped
at the first one (sorry to be negative.)

Tested with Firefox and Chrome on Android. Firefox reader mode doesn't work on
that site. Opera has text reflow so it works around the CSS. BTW, why in 2019
Opera is still the only browser with text reflow?

~~~
Stratoscope
I was able to read it on my Android device in Chrome by using landscape mode.
Until I scrolled down a little. Then a huge static navigation popup appeared
taking up 40% of the screen!

Even better, the page somehow disables Chrome's normal behavior of hiding the
browser navigation bar when you scroll. (Does anyone know how they did that?
Not that I'd ever want to, just curious.)

So that's another 20% of the screen gone, leaving only 40% of the screen for
content. Ouch.

